

A Disturbance In The (Burger) Force - RK
http://www.weathersealed.com/2010/02/23/a-disturbance-in-the-force/

======
CoryMathews
hum not sure about this.. It shows my area is dominated by dairy queen yet we
have maybe 3 within 50 miles.. There are far more sonics, mcdonalds, ect.

~~~
mahmud
a disturbance in the (data) force?

------
joshu
Ok, I didn't understand that.

